# Sourced tubes in the US?



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Hey been looking and not sure if there is a known place in the States to purchase tubing.I ordered from Dankung like 3 weeks ago and have not received my gear. I know they can take some time, but I ordered this bad boy like 6 Days ago and it came yesterday, Now I know Arnisador78, is awesome however I was hoping to band her up with some 1632 and see how she does with 1/4"'ers





  








20150909 092534




__
RTR104


__
Sep 9, 2015


__
1



And my Collection Grows once more.

Arnisador78's sweet tiny Imp.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I get a lot of my tubes and supplies from Simple-Shot.


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

OK I'm a total idiot, I honestly didn't even think of him, figured pre-made band sets never even looked to see if he sold bulk stuff. Man I'm an ***. AND I just purchased a new Scout kit from him over the Holiday. Huge fail on my part Mods you can kill this post MY BAD.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Happens to us all brotha, happens to us all.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You can also order supplies from e-bay & make your own tue sets..But it always nice to support a vendor when you can..unless there

are out of stock on a item you want..I do my best too support the vendors here in the forum.....OM


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I get my bulk tubbing from latex.com they are based in brooklyn new york I purchase 50'

spools i also use the venders here as well


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Thats latextubing.com google it


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Tex Shooter on this forum sell it;

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6830-slingshot-supplies-usa-sales-only/


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Been buying from latex-tubing.com for about a year.. Great service and great prices plus $3.95 shipping.

I get my 3/16od x 3/64w and my 5/16od x 1/16w from there. I buy in 50' rolls.

I do buy from Dankung once in a while but shipping takes forever and the very poor consistency with their rubber, www.latex-tubing.com has been producing a spot on American made product.

wll


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> Tex Shooter on this forum sell it;
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6830-slingshot-supplies-usa-sales-only/


1/8 I.D. by 3/16 O.D. by 50 feet roll (amber) ------------ $19.00 each

Shipping Free


----------

